# Please Help Me Understand - Why Do I Hear Praise/Worship Songs Inside?



## chicacanella (Jun 22, 2009)

*Hi everyone,*

*I know I could just go to The Holy Spirit and pray for some time and ask this question.*

*But anyway, sometimes I will just be sitting down doing whatever in a quiet mode and I will hear this song inside of me.  I won't even be thinking about this song but it will be one of the MANY praise/worship songs I sing to God.*

*Sometimes, I will hear "Alpha and Omega", sometimes I will hear "Shout to the Lord" and the thing is as I've said, I won't even be thinking about it but I hear these songs inside my spirit.*

*So, does this happen to anyone else and does the bible say anything about this? what is the explanation.*

*thanks so much*


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Jun 22, 2009)

chicacanella said:


> So, does this happen to anyone else



Sometimes followed by visions.  Just obey because you might be one of those souls meant to pray for the entire world...or something like that.


----------



## music-bnatural-smile (Jun 22, 2009)

true that when u hear stuff like that i believe its from the LORD... it can't be a bad thing


----------



## Essensual (Jun 22, 2009)

music-bnatural-smile said:


> true that when u hear stuff like that i believe its from the LORD... it can't be a bad thing


 
I second that.

Often the Lord will speak to me through a song. I will find myself singing the same song for a period of time. Usually there is a specific message for me in th lyrics of the song. This has been happening for so long, that if for some reason I'm unsure of the lyrics I immediately (once I recognize what's happening) hunt down the lyrics so that I won't miss the message.


----------



## topsyturvy86 (Jun 23, 2009)

This happens to me very often. Sometimes i'm bursting with a song in my spirit. I don't think the bible says anythng about it or there's an explanation but I don't think it's something you should worry about. Just go with the flow I guess. 

Sometimes the feeling is so strong, I feel like i'm literally about to burst with the song till I sing it lol. I usually just go to my room, put the song(s) on and worship. I have lots of worship songs on my ipod as well. I really really love to worship though so I don't mind.


----------



## blazingthru (Jun 23, 2009)

chicacanella said:


> *Hi everyone,*
> 
> *I know I could just go to The Holy Spirit and pray for some time and ask this question.*
> 
> ...


 
I think its wonderful, to do this I wake up sometimes hearing those songs and start humming or singing. When I am bored I start singing and I hear a melody in my heart of my favorite song. I love Hillsong, many of their songs, lets just say that because some are to much but the songs that move your heart stay with me.  I sing them in my heart when I am driving or sitting waiting sometimes I sing outloud. 

*Ephesians 5:19*
Instead, be filled with the Holy Spirit,singing psalms and hymns and spiritual songs among yourselves, and making *music* to the Lord in your *heart*s.


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 23, 2009)

Hey Chica...

_From the abundance of the heart..._ 

If nothing more, the Holy Spirit was 'loving' you while at rest; you were praising God in your sleep and were still in the loving presence of praise and worship when you awoke.  While some people 'talk' in their sleep, you are praising God in song and in heart.

For as long as I've been 'Saved', I wake up with either the word of God flowing in my spirit or a song.  It's there and I just flow with it.  It's the Holy Spirit communing with our souls.   Many ignore it, others are distracted and do not focus upon it, because they've allowed the cares of day, or the cares of this world to muffle the songs of the Lord; others take it for granted.  

_Psalm 16 shares that God counsels us in the night seasons.  _

Many, many times, it's the Holy Spirit ministering to our hearts to soothe us before, during or 'after' a challenge in our life or to simply get us through this day.   For as did Jesus, when He came forth out of the wilderness, it was the 'Word' of God which sustained Him and kept flowing with each of satan's temptations. 

The most precious thing about this is that, it is the presence of the Lord who is with you.  And you are 'aware' of Him and you are worshipping Him in your heart, even while you are sleeping, for our souls never sleep...only the body; yet the body is 'awakened' through the love of the Lord, to walk in His presence here in earth, assuring us of His promise, _"I will never leave you nor forsake you; I am with you always, even until the end of the days."_

_Blessings... :Rose:_


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Jun 23, 2009)

I feel that way sometimes to Chica, but also sometimes when I worship or when I listen to praise and worship songs I get this overwhelming need to cry... Like  my heart feels so full and the only way I can let it out is to cry....Strange huh? I don't try to understand it, I just deal with it


----------



## chicacanella (Jun 23, 2009)

GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I said:


> Sometimes followed by visions. Just obey because you might be one of those souls meant to pray for the entire world...or something like that.


 
*Well, last night God told me to tell something to two or three people. He visited me last night and I felt his prescence greatly at 1 a.m. and all this morning. Still do.*



music-bnatural-smile said:


> true that when u hear stuff like that i believe its from the LORD... it can't be a bad thing


 
*Yeah, I just find it to be different because now that I actually have time to be quiet and not be distracted, I am more in tune with The Holy Spirit. It's just a little weird to me still because I won't have my mind on anything like that and then I will just hear this worship song in my spirit.*



Essensual said:


> I second that.
> 
> Often the Lord will speak to me through a song. I will find myself singing the same song for a period of time. Usually there is a specific message for me in th lyrics of the song. This has been happening for so long, that if for some reason I'm unsure of the lyrics I immediately (once I recognize what's happening) hunt down the lyrics so that I won't miss the message.


 
*I never thought of that. This is very interesting to me because perhaps God could be using the song through His Holy Spirit to talk to me like some poster said it's The Holy Spirit.*


topsyturvy86 said:


> This happens to me very often. Sometimes i'm bursting with a song in my spirit. I don't think the bible says anythng about it or there's an explanation but I don't think it's something you should worry about. Just go with the flow I guess.
> 
> *Sometimes the feeling is so strong, I feel like i'm literally about to burst with the song till I sing it lol.* I usually just go to my room, put the song(s) on and worship. I have lots of worship songs on my ipod as well. I really really love to worship though so I don't mind.


 
*Yes! That's exactly how I feel sometimes but as I said, I really just started noticing it. I just think it's amazing.*



blazingthru said:


> I think its wonderful, to do this I wake up sometimes hearing those songs and start humming or singing. When I am bored I start singing and I hear a melody in my heart of my favorite song. I love Hillsong, many of their songs, lets just say that because some are to much but the songs that move your heart stay with me. I sing them in my heart when I am driving or sitting waiting sometimes I sing outloud.
> 
> *Ephesians 5:19*
> Instead, be filled with the Holy Spirit,singing psalms and hymns and spiritual songs among yourselves, and making *music* to the Lord in your *heart*s.


 
*You know, when I look at the scripture you posted in my human sense I think they person who wrote this means that when you sing to the Lord, let it be from your heart. But maybe they mean that even though you aren't singing you are making music to the Lord in your heart anyhow?*

*And then the beginning of the scripture says to be filled with The Holy Spirit, with the rest of the scripture saying to sing psalms and hymns and spiritual songs, etc. So, I am thinking as someone said The Holy Spirit has something to do with this and it's just not my heart alone. The Spirit of the Sovereign Lord is very strong today so I'm going to ask Him since I can hear Him so clearly right now without having to travail in prayer.*


Shimmie said:


> Hey Chica...
> 
> _From the abundance of the heart..._
> 
> ...


 
*Yes, The Holy Spirit talks to me and tells me alot of things. I'm so grateful but Shimmie, I wasn't even sleep when this happened. I was awake but I didn't have the television on and was just quiet typing on my laptop, like that's something new. But you know, the World would say that's crazy to just hear worship songs in your spirit out of no where...but I do. I know there is some spiritual significance to this and am so glad I have you guys on LHCF. I think it's The Holy Spirit and the songs in my heart like you said and also blazingthru. And GV, Essensual, Topsyturvy and bnatural said they've expereienced this phenomenon also.*

*OMG! I just heard The Holy Spirit say, "I'm working with your mom."*


----------



## chicacanella (Jun 23, 2009)

tlinton84 said:


> I feel that way sometimes to Chica, but also sometimes when I worship or when I listen to praise and worship songs I get this overwhelming need to cry... Like my heart feels so full and the only way I can let it out is to cry....Strange huh? I don't try to understand it, I just deal with it


 
*Yes, I feel that way too! And it's like, "this is a good thing that Jesus died for me" but I still cry. I don't know why but I just think about all He went through and even though it's a good thing I get overwhelmed and cry. And it's like, "God, I'm a big crybaby."*

*I always wanted to know this. I think I'm going to pray about this also. Why do we always cry?*


----------



## blazingthru (Jun 23, 2009)

chicacanella said:


> *Yes, I feel that way too! And it's like, "this is a good thing that Jesus died for me" but I still cry. I don't know why but I just think about all He went through and even though it's a good thing I get overwhelmed and cry. And it's like, "God, I'm a big crybaby."*
> 
> *I always wanted to know this. I think I'm going to pray about this also. Why do we always cry?*


 
I feel this way too. I am so filled up I just start crying.  I think we cry to express a great feeling inside of us. For me I am overwhelmed at how much God has done for me.  Me personally and how much he has provided for us as a people. How he knows everything.  Everything about us and has already met our needs only many of us don't even know it. I was crying over an avocado.  I don't even like Avocado but its design like our wombs. Woman. It is for the nourishment of that part of our body. God  did not forget about me  Amen. As I am learning about going raw I am so amazed at the wonder of God and all that he has created. I can't wait to see what the new earth is going to look like. I cry thinking about that.


----------



## Nonie (Jun 23, 2009)

music-bnatural-smile said:


> true that when u hear stuff like that i believe its from the LORD... it can't be a bad thing



This is true. I remember reading a book about hearing God and one of the first ways you were to learn to discern the voice of God and differentiate it from thoughts from Satan was to realize that Satan would never praise God. He can quote verses and such but he would never give glory to God. So when songs that praise God come to mind, it is indeed a good thing and something from God. The Spirit puts that song in your heart so let all that is in you praise Him.


----------



## SvelteVelvet (Jun 23, 2009)

This happens to me all the time. Because of it I became a member of the praise team at my church. Sometimes I'll get a song in my heart during the week and I'll sing it right then and also keep in mind to sing it during praise and worship. Alot of times I'll get the song right while I'm in P&W. I know that's a way that the Holy Spirit is using me to touch others.


----------



## preciouzone (Jun 24, 2009)

This happens to me as well! I remember when I was going through a 
challenging time and couldn't sleep well at night, and one worship song 
after another kept arising from within and I just sang along and let 
the words minister to me . 

Here is a song I heard yesterday:

*God Will Take Care Of You*
http://www.hymnsite.com/lyrics/umh130.sht

It's interesting that I kept hearing the refrain of "God Will
Take Care Of You" over and over because I tend to want
to be in control ALL of the time and do things on my own.
Including not relying on God or the people He has placed in
my life to bless me. 

So I do believe that it is the Holy Spirit. Great to know that 
I am not the only one... God is AweSome!


----------



## Nonie (Jun 24, 2009)

preciouzone said:


> This happens to me as well! I remember when I was going through a
> challenging time and couldn't sleep well at night, and one worship song
> after another kept arising from within and I just sang along and let
> the words minister to me .
> ...



How I LOVE you Preciouszone.   I sang this song when I was nine years old and then lost the words and the teacher that taught me the song just never got round to giving them to me again and we lost touch. And I've never been able to find it. I've tried Googling it but found every other song with the words "God Will Take Care of You" but never this one. I cannot believe that it would just show up out the blue like this. I am so grateful that tears are welling up! Thank you, thank you, thank you...and thanks again! 

I think part of my problem and why I couldn't find it was I thought the second verse was the first. I'm so happy!


----------



## Laela (Jun 24, 2009)

I feel the same way sometimes.... a song will pop up from nowhere and move me, or I will get up in the morning with praise on my mind and I end up humming that song all day. It's usually timely, too! I agree about not trying to understand it. Praising him is a simple form of obedience. 




tlinton84 said:


> I feel that way sometimes to Chica, but also sometimes when I worship or when I listen to praise and worship songs I get this overwhelming need to cry... Like  my heart feels so full and the only way I can let it out is to cry....Strange huh? I don't try to understand it, I just deal with it


----------



## Aggie (Jun 25, 2009)

Surprisingly to me a few years ago, we are not the only ones who hear these songs flowing from our spirit. Others hear it too. 

*Case in point:*  I was in a Christian bookstore one day, looking for a few books to purchase, minding my own business. A few moments later a women walked over to me because she kept hearing this song coming from me but yet I was not singing. I think the song was called "Beautiful Zion", but I don't remember exactly. She saw me praising the Lord in the Spirit, in song and in dance, but I was really reading a book's title. She told me that the Lord was very pleased with my worship. At the time, I was interested in joining our church's dance ministry - as it stands, I eventually joined after being asked to by the Dance Ministry leader. Today, that little old lady is still my friend and spiritual mentor.


----------



## preciouzone (Jun 26, 2009)

Wow, I have never heard of this before... that's interesting.



Aggie said:


> *Case in point:* I was in a Christian bookstore one day, looking for a few books to purchase, minding my own business. A few moments later a women walked over to me because she kept hearing this song coming from me but yet I was not singing. I think the song was called "Beautiful Zion", but I don't remember exactly. She saw me praising the Lord in the Spirit, in song and in dance, but I was really reading a book's title. She told me that the Lord was very pleased with my worship.


----------



## chicacanella (Jun 26, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Surprisingly to me a few years ago, we are not the only ones who hear these songs flowing from our spirit. Others hear it too.
> 
> *Case in point:* I was in a Christian bookstore one day, looking for a few books to purchase, minding my own business. A few moments later a women walked over to me because she kept hearing this song coming from me but yet I was not singing. I think the song was called "Beautiful Zion", but I don't remember exactly. She saw me praising the Lord in the Spirit, in song and in dance, but I was really reading a book's title. She told me that the Lord was very pleased with my worship. At the time, I was interested in joining our church's dance ministry - as it stands, I eventually joined after being asked to by the Dance Ministry leader. Today, that little old lady is still my friend and spiritual mentor.


 
*You know, I think the songs we dwell on end up being in our spirit.  I wouldn't be surprised if this woman who is your friend has the gift of prophecy.  I can definitely believe it. I've had individuals like that encounter me many times; it's like God puts me in their path or them in my path.  They commune with the Lord alot jut like Abraham did. I've thus started to desire a relationship with that and will sacrafice all I have in God's will to be that close to Him. *


----------



## Aggie (Jun 26, 2009)

chicacanella said:


> *You know, I think the songs we dwell on end up being in our spirit. I wouldn't be surprised if this woman who is your friend has the gift of prophecy. I can definitely believe it. I've had individuals like that encounter me many times; it's like God puts me in their path or them in my path. They commune with the Lord alot jut like Abraham did. I've thus started to desire a relationship with that and will sacrafice all I have in God's will to be that close to Him. *


 
She does have the gift of prophecy.


----------



## chicacanella (Jul 2, 2009)

Aggie said:


> She does have the gift of prophecy.


 

*I knew it! I have the gift of prophecy too and you wouldn't believe how many women of God He has put in my life who speak and reaffirm what God has been speaking to me in dreams and in my spirit.  *

*They are very seasoned though and can hear the Lord better at this point than I can. I hear that hearing the Lord clearly only comes with prayer, fasting, worship and just plain ole' obedience. I've been doing all these things and have been seeing him speak to me more and more and tell me about things that will happen. I just have to do what he expects and pray for those revealed in my dreams cause' often times I don't.*


----------

